# Hello from LÜM-TEC



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, and welcome to the new LUM-TEC forum.

Hoping to bring you news and pics of our watches, and would really appreciate your opinions and questions. Thanks Roy for having us :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sooooo HUUUUUUUUGE huge discounts for forum members then ??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

LÜM-TEC said:


> Hi everyone, and welcome to the new LUM-TEC forum.
> 
> Hoping to bring you news and pics of our watches, and would really appreciate your opinions and questions. Thanks Roy for having us :thumbsup:


Glad to have you here, I love the bronze ones. Got a thing for bronze and brass and the moment


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks very nice, I think we have a member on here with a few. Ive seen them on the WRUW threads. Welcome. :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

LÜM-TEC said:


> Hi everyone, and welcome to the new LUM-TEC forum.
> 
> Hoping to bring you news and pics of our watches, and would really appreciate your opinions and questions. Thanks Roy for having us :thumbsup:


Sizes please? Great font & blue/white combination, lovely looking watch BTW!!!

Cheers Martin


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

Rotundus said:


> sooooo HUUUUUUUUGE huge discounts for forum members then ??? :thumbsup:


Not sure about HUUUUUUUUGE :biggrin:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> Looks very nice, I think we have a member on here with a few. Ive seen them on the WRUW threads. Welcome. :yes:


Hi Nigel - that's me. I am the UK dealer for LUM-TEC and Roy kindly invited me to start the LUM-TEC section. In the interest of transparency I was just writing a post to explain to anyone who didn't already know, but you've "outed" me :yahoo:


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

martinzx said:


> LÜM-TEC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, and welcome to the new LUM-TEC forum.
> ...


Thanks Martin. Comes in 40mm and 45mm and there's also a black PVD version. The 40mm sits great on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Gpts said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very nice, I think we have a member on here with a few. Ive seen them on the WRUW threads. Welcome. :yes:
> ...


Sorry mate I seem to have a knack of treading on peoples toes at the moment good luck with the venture :yes:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum - I like that :thumbsup: What movement do they use & can you give us a ball park figure for price please?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> Gpts said:
> 
> 
> > Nigelp said:
> ...


Hey, no worries - I'm pleased you remembered my watches


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

pauluspaolo said:


> Welcome to the forum - I like that :thumbsup: What movement do they use & can you give us a ball park figure for price please?


+1 please


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

pauluspaolo said:


> Welcome to the forum - I like that :thumbsup: What movement do they use & can you give us a ball park figure for price please?


Thank you. It's one of my favourites.

£529 delivered. Full specs here:

40mm width excluding crown.
22mm lug width.
14.75mm thickness.
Weight on rubber strap: 4.1oz / 117g.
Weight on steel bracelet: 7.5oz / 214g.
316L stainless steel.
Uni-directional 60-click rotating luminous bezel with sapphire insert.
Alternating brushed and high polished finish.
21,600 BPH Sii NH35 Japan automatic movement with hacking and handwinding features.
Sapphire crystal with clear double side anti-reflective coating.
Threaded solid stainless steel caseback.
LUM-TEC MDV Technology®. (2-tone)
Screw lock crown with double diamond sealing system.
300 Meters / 990 ft. water resistance.
2 straps included: Stainless steel bracelet with special ratcheting diver's extension and molded rubber.
2 year warranty.


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

Lume shot


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I've a question for Lum Tec. I live in Thailand and regularly see your watches at places like Central Dept. Store and Siam Paragon in Bangkok, as well as at watch fairs, including where I live in Korat (Nakhon Ratchasima). But jumping on Roy's point about the bronze watches, I've yet to see one here. How is it agreed what watches should go where, bearing in mind that the stores above are tourist magnets for folk from all over the World, as well as Thais.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

Caller said:


> I've a question for Lum Tec. I live in Thailand and regularly see your watches at places like Central Dept. Store and Siam Paragon in Bangkok, as well as at watch fairs, including where I live in Korat (Nakhon Ratchasima). But jumping on Roy's point about the bronze watches, I've yet to see one here. How is it agreed what watches should go where, bearing in mind that the stores above are tourist magnets for folk from all over the World, as well as Thais.


just a thought, but would the increase in verdigris in a hot climate be detrimental to seals? just wondering :yes:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I had to look up 'verdigris'! :biggrin:

My Armida brass diver is fine - in and out of the water. But that's only in a shallow sea / swimming pool.


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

Caller said:


> I've a question for Lum Tec. I live in Thailand and regularly see your watches at places like Central Dept. Store and Siam Paragon in Bangkok, as well as at watch fairs, including where I live in Korat (Nakhon Ratchasima). But jumping on Roy's point about the bronze watches, I've yet to see one here. How is it agreed what watches should go where, bearing in mind that the stores above are tourist magnets for folk from all over the World, as well as Thais.


Hi Caller. It's totally the choice of each individual dealer as to which models they stock, but it's also very easy for a dealer to order in a watch for a customer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Caller said:


> I had to look up 'verdigris'! :biggrin:
> 
> My Armida brass diver is fine - in and out of the water. But that's only in a shallow sea / swimming pool.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

LÜM-TEC said:


> Hi Caller. It's totally the choice of each individual dealer as to which models they stock, but it's also very easy for a dealer to order in a watch for a customer.


Thanks for that answer and food for thought. I like brass / bronze, I'll look more closely when funds allow.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

As a world renowned being (ive a birth certificate and everything, im famous.. ) i would suggest that it woukd be very much within your business interests ti ship me some review samples pronto hehe. All of them.

In return i can offer you a glowing recommendation and one swell asian inspired sea bream recipe 

Gotta spend money to make money artytime:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

LÜM-TEC said:


> Hi Caller. It's totally the choice of each individual dealer as to which models they stock, but it's also very easy for a dealer to order in a watch for a customer.


I just looked at Roys thread that got you involved here. The other thing I do notice in Thailand is that pretty much all the watches I've seen of yours are quartz, whereas the majority of what you make are automatic. Part of the fun at looking at watches here (meaning Thailand, as I'm currently in the UK), is the frustration of knowing what the brand does have to offer - I'd taken my eye of the ball with Lum-Tec - and comparing it to what they have. Horses for courses and all that.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

sweet, I love my A5 bullhead


----------



## WatchWatcher36 (Sep 29, 2007)

Is this company related to Luminox?


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

WatchWatcher36 said:


> Is this company related to Luminox?


There's no connection.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum - I like that :thumbsup: What movement do they use & can you give us a ball park figure for price please?
> ...


Oh dear oh dear. I really like the look and spec of that.

Dare i visit your site if there are more choices like that


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

mattbeef said:


> > pauluspaolo said:
> >
> >
> > > Welcome to the forum - I like that :thumbsup: What movement do they use & can you give us a ball park figure for price please?
> ...


Thanks - glad you like it. There are several different colour / size options to look at so visit at your own peril :smile:

www.riverroadwatches.co.uk


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Lum Tec,

So you make quartz watches as well eh?!?

Now that's something that I *would *be interested in. Do you have a model similar to that featured in the illustration above?


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

Gonville Bromhead said:


> Hi Lum Tec,
> 
> So you make quartz watches as well eh?!?
> 
> Now that's something that I *would *be interested in. Do you have a model similar to that featured in the illustration above?


 Thanks for your interest in LUM-TEC. We don't have a Quartz dive watch, but how about one of these










Or one of these


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I have to confess to messing up in my earlier posts. It was luminox I see in Bangkok, not Lum-Tec. I got confused between the two. But are Lum-Tec available in Thailand as well?


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Lum-TeC

Very nice.....BUT..... why not a *quartz* diver? I would feel sure that there would be a demand for it.

Same watch as above except with an ETA 955.112 on board.

Any chance of planting this seed?


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

Gonville Bromhead said:


> Caller said:
> 
> 
> > I have to confess to messing up in my earlier posts. It was luminox I see in Bangkok, not Lum-Tec. I got confused between the two. But are Lum-Tec available in Thailand as well?
> ...





Gonville Bromhead said:


> Thanks for your reply Lum-TeC
> 
> Very nice.....BUT..... why not a *quartz* diver? I would feel sure that there would be a demand for it.
> 
> ...


 I agree it would be a good option to have. As you probably know LUM-TEC watches are all made in limited production runs, so the models regularly evolve and change. I will put your suggestion to the guys in the US who are very open to customer suggestion for new models.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks. That's great.

If your suggestion is accepted, please let us all know on this medium.

They look a great piece of kit and I can quite understand why they go for mechanical movements. However, I have had my fill of mechanical. I have got to that age were convenience is more important. Hence the need for quartz. I am sure that I cannot be alone in this!

Thanks again.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Dear Lum-Tec

Could you help please with lug to lug heights on the M65 Cobalt and M72-s 40mms

Thanks


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

Johnny M said:


> Dear Lum-Tec
> 
> Could you help please with lug to lug heights on the M65 Cobalt and M72-s 40mms
> 
> Thanks


 Hi Johnny M. Both watches are 46mm. Short curved lugs that wrap nicely around the wrist.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

LÜM-TEC said:


> Hi Johnny M. Both watches are 46mm. Short curved lugs that wrap nicely around the wrist.


 Thanks for that....I have a 6.75" wrist, so the lug curvature and length should be ok.

Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## LÜM-TEC (Sep 21, 2015)

Johnny M said:


> Thanks for that....I have a 6.75" wrist, so the lug curvature and length should be ok.
> 
> Cheers. :thumbsup:


 I have a similar size wrist and that case size is a great fit for me.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

LÜM-TEC said:


> I have a similar size wrist and that case size is a great fit for me.


 That is helpful, thanks again.


----------



## Andy Jackson (Nov 9, 2018)

I like the G series


----------

